# 96 Maxima cd changer in Bose system?



## 302nut (Mar 9, 2011)

tell me theres a cd changer in my 96 maxima?? i have the bose cd/radio/cassette tape unit?? if there is one, could you please tell me where it is to locate it in the car??


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

If you have one it'd be located in the trunk on the drivers side.


----------

